# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > RepRap Format Printer Forum >  Newby looking for Ender 5 help

## Gtarling

Newby here, so please be gentle with me.  I've had a Creality Ender 5 plus for a year or so now and have been quite happy with it, after one or two upgrades.  Last week, I decided I'd had enough of the noisy stepper motors and bought a genuine Creality 4.4.4 main board - I managed to get my head round flashing Marlin onto the board and nobody was more surprised than me when it all worked.  The firmware I downloaded from the Creality site gave lots of problems, so I downloaded the latest official Marlin build from the Marlin website, compiled it and installed it.  It now all works wonderfully, EXCEPT for the fact that it starts the print from the opposite side of the build plate from what it did previously.  Home position is still the same as always, yet the purge line and the prints are all on the diagonally opposite corner of the board to previously.  Could somebody kindly tell me what to change in Marlin in order to get it back to where it was before?  Thanks in advance for any help you may be able to offer.Gordon

----------


## xayoz

Invert the stepper direction. Change (or reverse the motor connector) if an axis goes the wrong way.define INVERT_X_DIR false

define INVERT_Y_DIR true
define INVERT_Z_DIR false
In  your config.h file. Whatever x and y are currently set to, false or  true, make them the opposite. That will reverse the direction for those  two motors.

----------


## Gtarling

Thanks for that.  Just tried it and the x & y steppers made the most awful noise, so I turned it off and reinstated the previous values.  Will now research which pins to swap on the stepper motor connectors.G.

----------


## xayoz

take a look at Cheetah 5.0 firmware.  easily configured for ender 5 and very straightforward.

----------


## Gtarling

Thanks, I'll take a look, but I'm afraid my best days of dealing with tech stuff are way behind me now, so I usually stick to what I'm familiar with, if I can.

G.

----------


## xayoz

I getcha, but for me, when I had my Ender 3, I couldn't wrap my mind around Marlin at first.  Cheetah was easy to understand and configure, and what I learned in that helped me understand Marlin better.  Cheetah is just a "fork" of Marlin that is much better set up.

----------


## Roberts_Clif

I do not own a Creality Ender 5 plus, though most Cartesian style 3D Printers are similar and requires very few changes to adapt firmware from one to another.

I learned the Marlin firmware very quickly by helping others with these very similar Cartesian style 3D Printers.
An have noted that even using the same configuration on different versions of Marlin can make the stepper motors louder or quieter, an may require minor adjustments. 

One Example 
I experienced was Marlin 2.x.x my 3D Printers became quite a mice after flashing to all versions of Marlin 2.
An even quieter correctly adjusting the Stepper current and tweaking the feed-rates, Jerk, Acceleration and enabling S_CURVE_ACCELERATION

----------


## Gtarling

> I getcha, but for me, when I had my Ender 3, I couldn't wrap my mind around Marlin at first.  Cheetah was easy to understand and configure, and what I learned in that helped me understand Marlin better.  Cheetah is just a "fork" of Marlin that is much better set up.


Thanks - I took a look this afternoon and it does seem straightforward enough, in fact it encouraged me to give it a try.  Unfortunately, I stumbled at the first hurdle as I couldn't find my mainboard in the setup wizard - it's a Creality 4.2.2 board, recently purchased, though I think they've been out a while.  If you know the answer to this, I'll be pleased to hear it!G.

----------


## Gtarling

> I do not own a Creality Ender 5 plus, though most Cartesian style 3D Printers are similar and requires very few changes to adapt firmware from one to another.I learned the Marlin firmware very quickly by helping others with these very similar Cartesian style 3D Printers.An have noted that even using the same configuration on different versions of Marlin can make the stepper motors louder or quieter, an may require minor adjustments. One Example I experienced was Marlin 2.x.x my 3D Printers became quite a mice after flashing to all versions of Marlin 2.An even quieter correctly adjusting the Stepper current and tweaking the feed-rates, Jerk, Acceleration and enabling S_CURVE_ACCELERATION


Thanks for that.  My steppers are currently almost silent, just not going in the right direction, it seems!  If I ever get Marlin configured via Cheetah, I'll certainly take a look at what you suggest.Gordon

----------


## Roberts_Clif

Post your configuration,h file for Marlin the version number.
I will be look see what I can do.

My end-stop / home config.



```
// Mechanical endstop with COM to ground and NC to Signal uses "false" here (most common setup).
#define X_MIN_ENDSTOP_INVERTING true // set to true to invert the logic of the endstop.
#define Y_MIN_ENDSTOP_INVERTING true // set to true to invert the logic of the endstop.
#define Z_MIN_ENDSTOP_INVERTING false // set to true to invert the logic of the endstop.
#define X_MAX_ENDSTOP_INVERTING false // set to true to invert the logic of the endstop.
#define Y_MAX_ENDSTOP_INVERTING true // set to true to invert the logic of the endstop.
#define Z_MAX_ENDSTOP_INVERTING true // set to true to invert the logic of the endstop.
#define Z_MIN_PROBE_ENDSTOP_INVERTING false // set to same logic as "Z_MIN_ENDSTOP_INVERTING.

// Invert the stepper direction. Change (or reverse the motor connector) if an axis goes the wrong way.
#define INVERT_X_DIR false
#define INVERT_Y_DIR false
#define INVERT_Z_DIR true

// Direction of endstops when homing; 1=MAX, -1=MIN
// :[-1,1]
#define X_HOME_DIR -1
#define Y_HOME_DIR -1
#define Z_HOME_DIR -1
```

1st part of code direction location of the end-stop.
2nd part of code direction to the end-stop / Home boundaries.

----------


## Gtarling

Thanks for offering to help.I think this is version # - #define CONFIGURATION_H_VERSION 02000901And - define X_MIN_ENDSTOP_INVERTING false // Set to true to invert the logic of the endstop.#define Y_MIN_ENDSTOP_INVERTING false // Set to true to invert the logic of the endstop.#define Z_MIN_ENDSTOP_INVERTING false // Set to true to invert the logic of the endstop.#define I_MIN_ENDSTOP_INVERTING false // Set to true to invert the logic of the endstop.#define J_MIN_ENDSTOP_INVERTING false // Set to true to invert the logic of the endstop.#define K_MIN_ENDSTOP_INVERTING false // Set to true to invert the logic of the endstop.#define X_MAX_ENDSTOP_INVERTING false // Set to true to invert the logic of the endstop.#define Y_MAX_ENDSTOP_INVERTING false // Set to true to invert the logic of the endstop.#define Z_MAX_ENDSTOP_INVERTING false // Set to true to invert the logic of the endstop.#define I_MAX_ENDSTOP_INVERTING false // Set to true to invert the logic of the endstop.#define J_MAX_ENDSTOP_INVERTING false // Set to true to invert the logic of the endstop.#define K_MAX_ENDSTOP_INVERTING false // Set to true to invert the logic of the endstop.#define Z_MIN_PROBE_ENDSTOP_INVERTING false // Set to true to invert the logic of the probe.// Invert the stepper direction. Change (or reverse the motor connector) if an axis goes the wrong way.#define INVERT_X_DIR false#define INVERT_Y_DIR false#define INVERT_Z_DIR false// Direction of endstops when homing; 1=MAX, -1=MIN// :[-1,1]#define X_HOME_DIR 1#define Y_HOME_DIR 1#define Z_HOME_DIR -1//#define I_HOME_DIR -1//#define J_HOME_DIR -1//#define K_HOME_DIR -1I can also find a way to send you a copy of my actual configuration.h  and my configuration_adv.h  if that would help.Gordon

----------

